# Water conditioner!



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it like an instant-few hour thing or do you still need to leave it a day or so. I realise that Chlorine dissipates but the Chloramines remain don't they? Wondered how long I should wait to be safe and the stuff has rid all the Chloramines. I'm using the Nutrafin stuff at the mo. Anyone know?


----------



## Phenix 05 (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not exactly sure myself but i am pretty sure it is an hour or fiew min thing and it is not long enough to hurt the fish or the bacteria and I wouldnt go to extreme measures to let it take affect before using it.
What I do know is that using natural water or if you can use water that has been sitting out for a week by u that is better than using the declor.
but like i said, I wouldn't go to extreme measures or hassle.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Should be instant...I put a drop in per gallon and pour it in my tank right away, no harm to my fish.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

DonH Aug 22 2003 said:


> **how does dechlorinator work? - doesn't it just add more chemicals to the water and isn't that bad?*
> Most dechlorinators use sodium thiosulphate to neutralize chlorine and chloramine. This is done through a chemical reaction that breaks the chlorine bond into harmless chlorine ions. In the case of chloramine, breaks the chlorine-ammonia bond. No, it is not bad if not overdosed. The result of the chemical reaction?... a slight saline solution (Na+ and Cl-), sulphates (remove with future water changes), a slight drop in pH due to the H+ ion that's released in the chemical reaction, and ammonium (from chloramine which your biological bed should be able to handle.)


Here's some info I found.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont us dechlor any more. I dont use any chemicals at all, i just trust the natural cycle of my tank and i have had no problems and dont have to pay for extra costs of chemicals.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Well, the only thing is, chlorine is not natural!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

When you guys add water coniditioner during water changes do you add it when the new water is outside of the tank or inside?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

outside the tank in the bucket. That makes interesting reading smithgrind. Weird, sulphates remove with future water changes. With more conditioner to have the same affect. I guess I will just leave it to work for 24 hours before adding it to the tank.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

when i do my water changes i add the water coniditioner right in the 5 gal bucket and then pour it in ,,i never had any kind of problem at all


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> when i do my water changes i add the water coniditioner right in the 5 gal bucket and then pour it in ,,i never had any kind of problem at all
> [snapback]792299[/snapback]​


exactly what i do.... just stir it around in there for a minute and your set


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> outside the tank in the bucket. That makes interesting reading smithgrind. Weird, sulphates remove with future water changes. With more conditioner to have the same affect. I guess I will just leave it to work for 24 hours before adding it to the tank.
> [snapback]792109[/snapback]​


If you decide to let the water sit, add an air pump with a bubbler of some type. The water will release the oxygen and the pump will keep the exchange going allowing more oxygen to enter the water. Since the chemical reaction is fairly quick, you don't need to let the water sit for 24 hours. There shouldn't be any problems putting the water in without a time delay.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The dechlor works instantly through a chemical reaction. No need to wait.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

the grinch said:


> I dont us dechlor any more. I dont use any chemicals at all, i just trust the natural cycle of my tank and i have had no problems and dont have to pay for extra costs of chemicals.
> [snapback]791967[/snapback]​


grinch, everytime you put chlorine in your tank, you're removing the slime coat on your fish, as well as killing any beneficial bacteria in your filters and in your gravel. if you do heavy water changes like this without letting water sit for a few days before putting it in your tank, expect your tank to recycle itself over and over and over again. that is the reason why all of us use water conditioner.. it's not like we're buying into some stupid craze.. you really need it unless you have the space to water out, so that the chlorine can naturally evaporate.. this natural process takes a few days when water conditioner works instantly.

to answer your question, i put the water conditioner in my container, i double dosages, and then i spray water directly onto it, and it foams/fizzes. i fill up my container and then let it sit for about 10-20 min. depending on how long it takes for my 8 5g water jugs to fill up. and then i'll wait a few minutes till the water looks normal, and then i'll put it in the tank. i'm sure i could just put it straight into the tank, but since my water is already all bottled up, i just let it sit for a little bit sometimes, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

A day about. Then there is dechlorinator you can use after you put your fish in the water...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I just add it directly to the stream of water when I use my Python.


----------

